# 1998 Fuso FG with Fisher Extreme V



## frogandfish (Jan 20, 2021)

1998 Mitsubishi Fuso FG. Manual transmission. Fisher extreme V 8.5' stainless plow. Aluminum hydraulic dump bed. 70,000 miles. New tires last season. DOT safety/emissions and regular maintenance performed annually. Plow was only used for two seasons then we stopped doing commercial plowing about 5 years ago. Have custom canvas leaf vacuum tarp and ribs that go with it. Our new, younger drivers don't drive stick, so we need to replace with an automatic truck. $16,000 obo.


----------



## Bergmeyer1 (Oct 18, 2021)

any chance this is still for sale?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

the thread starter joined the site and posted this and hasn't been back since so I'm going to close this for now and if they come back, I can open it back up


----------

